# Atheros madwifi-ng Verbindungsabbruch.

## sewulba

Hallo...

Ich habe Verbindungsabbrüche bei meinem IBM T41p. Wenn ich relativ nahe dran bin, geht alles ohne Probleme.

Wenn ich ins Wohnzimmer gehe kann ich beispielsweise vom Sambaserver nur 170MB holen und dann bricht er ab. Läuft an, überträgt 20MB, stockt und dann gehts wieder weiter mit 25MB. Irgendwann bricht er den download vom Sambaserver ab! Gnome sagt, dass die Verbindung 74% ist.

Mache ich mit Windoof Vista eine Verbindung zu Samba (selbst vom Wohnzimmer aus), dann gibt es gar keine Probleme und die Verbindung ist auch schneller! Alles läuft stabil.

Woran liegt das? Gibt es Probleme mit dem Madwifi-ng-Treiber?

Gruss Sewulba   :Embarassed: 

----------

## manuels

hmm, mit Samba uebertrage ich ungern grosse Dateien.

Kannst du das auch mit einem Protokoll ausprobieren?

----------

## sewulba

 *manuels wrote:*   

> hmm, mit Samba uebertrage ich ungern grosse Dateien.
> 
> Kannst du das auch mit einem Protokoll ausprobieren?

 

Ich habe das gleiche Problem auch mit NFS, FTP und auch mit sFTP...

Gruss Sewulba   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## vps

Hast Du eventuell das Beacon-Intervall am AP vergrößert?  Standard sind 100ms, längere Zeiten sollen stromsparen, machen aber mit madwifi-ng Probleme.  Ich hatte das mal auf 1000ms und bin wegen der Abbrüche/Wiederverbindungen auf 200ms gegangen.  Nun funkts.

Tschüß,

    Vitus (mit R51e, ar5212 und madwifi-ng vom Balkon aus)

----------

## sewulba

 *vps wrote:*   

> Hast Du eventuell das Beacon-Intervall am AP vergrößert?  Standard sind 100ms, längere Zeiten sollen stromsparen, machen aber mit madwifi-ng Probleme.  Ich hatte das mal auf 1000ms und bin wegen der Abbrüche/Wiederverbindungen auf 200ms gegangen.  Nun funkts.
> 
> Tschüß,
> 
>     Vitus (mit R51e, ar5212 und madwifi-ng vom Balkon aus)

 

Ich habe nichts daran geändert. Steht auf 100! 

Wie schon erwähnt gibt es unter dem doofen Vista keine Probleme, nur unter Gentoo mit madwifi-ng! Sehr sonderbar. Bin für jede weitere Idee dankbar!

----------

## manuels

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> Wie schon erwähnt gibt es unter dem doofen Vista keine Probleme, nur unter Gentoo mit madwifi-ng! Sehr sonderbar. Bin für jede weitere Idee dankbar!

 Hast du mal Knoppix ausprobiert. Damit könntest du herausfinden, ob es an Linux generell oder an deiner Gentoo-Installation liegt.

----------

## vps

Moin Sewulba,

noch ne Idee: begrenze die Geschwindigkeit der wlan Verbindung.  Besser langsam als schnell mit vielen Abbrüchen.

iwconfig ath0 rate 24M

iwconfig ath0 rate 36M

iwconfig ath0 rate auto   # Treiber versucht's selbst

Wie ich letztens feststellen mußte, ist der Treiber manchmal etwas optimistisch, was die mögliche Geschwindigkeit angeht   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vitus

----------

## sewulba

 *vps wrote:*   

> Moin Sewulba,
> 
> noch ne Idee: begrenze die Geschwindigkeit der wlan Verbindung.  Besser langsam als schnell mit vielen Abbrüchen.
> 
> iwconfig ath0 rate 24M
> ...

 

Das werde ich baldmöglichst probieren... Danke!   :Razz: 

----------

